# Snails



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I was answering another thread, and I noticed that nobody here seems to know much about snails, so I did my homework and found these sites.

A handy freshwater snail link
A handy apple snail link


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

dope. I think my snail was that apple snail, he sure was the size of an apple in the end!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Usefull info!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thanks innes your a good student for always doing your homework here is a new shiny sticker for you :smile: j/k thanks for the info


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Good find, Innes!!! Great link to post for future references!!
















*Heres an Apple(Snail) for your good work!!*


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Discoidal is what kind of snail Hoover was and he had lots of kids.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

NIKE said:


> thanks Innes your a good student for always doing your homework here is a new shiny sticker for you :smile: j/k thanks for the info





RhomZilla said:


> *Heres an Apple(Snail) for your good work!!*


Wow I got a shiny sticker, and an apple(snail) for my research











pcrose said:


> Discoidal is what kind of snail Hoover was and he had lots of kids.


The Discoidal as far as I am aware is the shape of the shell like this one








but their are a couple of types:















or















was hoover like any of these?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

i'm thinkin of getting this african snail bout the size of a baseball, can't remember what they are actually called. they are like $25.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

traumatic said:


> i'm thinkin of getting this african snail bout the size of a baseball, can't remember what they are actually called. they are like $25.


 Make sure you post pix of that snail!! Never seen a snail as big as a baseball.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

traumatic said:


> i'm thinkin of getting this african snail bout the size of a baseball, can't remember what they are actually called. they are like $25.


 a giant African land snail?


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Good info innes. Baseball sized snails... wow!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> traumatic said:
> 
> 
> > i'm thinkin of getting this african snail bout the size of a baseball, can't remember what they are actually called. they are like $25.
> ...


 Imagine what a mess, not to mention the squishing noise, if you ever step on one..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

a handy giant african land snail link
another handy african land snail link
another handy african land snail link
yet another handy african land snail link


----------

